# Holy Crap!! My Breeder's Ram Escaped and Now Marybell is Huge!!



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 5, 2010)

I recieved an e-mail from the breeder about three weeks ago. She told me quite calmly that she had recently remembered her ram escape. Not to mention that the lambs were in a mixed pen until they were nearly seven months old. She told me I should watch for signs of pregnancy in my ewes.

Come to think of it she looked pretty big compared the other ewe when I first got them and I passed it off as wormed and wormed them. She never shrank at all like the other ewe.

She would have been about 5 months old then, is it possible she could be bred that young?

Is there any way I can tell for sure. 

I know that I can tell by blood testing and ultrasounding, but isn't that expensive? I would hate to spend the money on a negative test.

Is there anything I should do for her if she is bred, like extra grain and all of that stuff?

I can post a picture if that would help.


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Oct 5, 2010)

Even if they wouldn't help it is always fun the look at other peoples animals and wish for them.  

I don't know anything about sheep but I would love to see pics!


----------



## nsanywhere (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes, it is possible for her to be bred. It's more dangerous for them when they are under 1 year, but still possible for healthy delivery.

Sheep gestation is 5 months, most of the growth is in the last 2 months so you might not notice much until then.

Yes, they will need more grain when preggo. As the baby grows, it takes up space in the body and pushes on the tummies, so they can't eat enough hay and grass to fill up and need grain supplement. They also need the extra nutrients and calories.

Your best bet is to plan as if she is pregnant:
Start reading up on everything - there are lots of good books out there. I have a good "How to Raise Sheep" book with great pics and detailed info.

Calculate when you might expect to see delivery and get your lambing kit together. Make sure you have a safe shelter (jug) set up away from all the other animals.

Up the grain. If she turns out to not be preggo, she'll only have put on a few extra pounds, but if she is, the extra grain is very important.

Track down a good vet. Especially with the ewe being so young, plan for the worst but hope for the best.

Good luck!


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 6, 2010)

According to the breeder she is due anytime from now to three months from now. 

I just looked at her and her vulva is starting to turn a little pink, but she hasn't bagged up yet, so I have a little while. She is absolutely huge and she has changed a lot as far as girth and temperment in the past two weeks or so. 

I have most of the things I will need for cold weather lambs, so I'm not worried much about that. 

I only have two sheep and they sleep in a stall at night and go out during the day. I will just set up a couple of pieces of plywood in the back of the stall and keep the two together. I think that separating them will cause more harm than good and be really stressful for both me and the ewes. 

I am expecting multiple due to the Finn half of her will I need to do any special preparing for more than one lamb. 

Is goats milk a suitable milk replacement for a lamb. My mom raises milk goats, so that milk is free.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 6, 2010)

Be careful not to feed her too much grain.  You don't want the fetus growing too big, but you want to support the ewe if she is bred.  

Blood tests are incredibly cheap.  Drawing blood yourself is easy, no harder than a vaccine, really.  Biotracking (you can google them) does the test for something like $4.  I'd say it's definitely worth it to know for sure if she's bred or not.    Just call a local vet office and ask to buy a couple of red topped tubes.  They should be very cheap (I can buy 5 for a buck fifty).  Biotracking has directions on their website for drawing blood from a goat.  It's the same deal with sheep.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

I looked into the Biotracking Blood testing. It is $7.50 per test plus shipping through USPS, UPS, Fed Ex, ect. There are instructions for drawing blood from a sheep and a specific test especially for sheep.  There is also a special form to submit that is for sheep and goats only. They also sell the tubes in a bulk of eleven for 13.00.

I just thought that you guys would like to know that for future reference.

Be sure the bag you place in the shipping box says biohazard on it.

I was a little surprised that there weren't any state or federal regulations on shipping non frozen blood across state lines. I should think that the USDA would be all over that one.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 7, 2010)

TheSheepGirl said:
			
		

> I looked into the Biotracking Blood testing. It is $7.50 per test plus shipping through USPS, UPS, Fed Ex, ect. There are instructions for drawing blood from a sheep and a specific test especially for sheep.  There is also a special form to submit that is for sheep and goats only. They also sell the tubes in a bulk of eleven for 13.00.
> 
> I just thought that you guys would like to know that for future reference.
> 
> ...


Wow, they've totally overhauled their website. It's nice!  

And I wouldn't buy their tubes. Valleyvet sells them for $40 for a box of 100.  Your vet should be able to sell them to you for cheaper than Biotracking.  

But I love Biotracking!!  They're super fast and have wonderful customer service!


----------

